# Westwater Deaths July 31 2011



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

Heard through some of my commerical buddies that there were 2 deaths on westwater yesterday. Apparently 2 boats flipped in Skull with some handicap people on the boats. Anyone on the river yesterday?

I can't find anything in the local papers...


----------



## hpp10 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats very sad. I was taking out at Westwater and saw the "said" boat launch (if true) and thought to myself that a couple people were in no condition to be on that run. I overheard the guides saying they were in therapy for some kind of muscle disorders. I haven't read any reports other than this.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Sad. It can be a fine line between a terrific time on the river and disaster.


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

last month our across the street neighbor's brother died in/after skull..........found several miles downstream.......big bruise on his head (no helmet) and lifejacket gone (but was wearing it)......raft flipped, probably hit head/knocked out before drowning?..........Great Guy! left a two year old daughter and grieving extended family.............BE CAREFULL OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!! Chet


----------



## jr2hike (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not sure how one who is not on the trip or involved with the trip in any fashion has the right to say that someone is in no condition to be on that trip. I've been involved with many trips with guests who were paraplegic, or in some cases quadriplegic, on either technical or high volume rivers. They were veterans who were made aware of the risk and chose to accept that risk, and had an amazing experience on the river. I am not aware if these folks were veterans but they were still more than capable of acknowledging and accepting the risks associated with rafting on Westwater Canyon with their families. I hope that if I am bound to a wheelchair in my older years, that someone will give me the opportunity to enjoy the thrill and pleasure of white water rafting, even if it kills me. To those guides who had that experience, kudos to you, for providing that opportunity to the people who probably would not have had it otherwise, and handling it as professionally as you did at the ramp after the trip.


----------



## smoes (Jun 25, 2007)

*logical*



jr2hike said:


> I'm not sure how one who is not on the trip or involved with the trip in any fashion has the right to say that someone is in no condition to be on that trip..
> 
> ....... but they were still more than capable of acknowledging and accepting the risks associated with rafting on Westwater Canyon with their families.


How do you know if they were "_more than capable of acknowledging and accepting the risks associated_.." you are "_one who is not on the trip or involved with the trip in any fashion"_


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

jr2hike said:


> I'm not sure how one who is not on the trip or involved with the trip in any fashion has the right to say that someone is in no condition to be on that trip.


I believe what hpp10 said was he remembered thinking to himself that they shouldn't be on the run. He didn't say that about the people, he merely remembered thinking it, so cut him some slack.

Now I'll give you what you're fishing for: People unable to swim for themselves have no business running Westwater, under the care of you or anyone else. They can go to the ADA compliant library and watch videos of Skull, but have no place on a true whitewater trip, as instances like this are proof of. Clearly the intentions of professionals are not enough when the shit hits the fan. Swimming ability should be a prerequisite for the trip.

My condolences to the families of those who were lost. I hope they knew what they were getting in to.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Nothing in the news media here in Salt Lake City about it. The local newspapers usually cover any Westwater accidents or fatalities. Will keep watching.
KJ


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm in there all the time....friends were in there sun, didn't hear anything........ running today also, will let you all know what i hear?
If it did happen and it was commercial they might be good at keeping it quite till...........?


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

We were on Westwater yesterday, Aug 2, and the ranger didn't say anything about any recent accidents. BTW, it was a GREAT time.

Dan


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

FrankC said:


> Did this event even happen? It seems to me this would be all over the news.


I really doubt that it happened. Does anyone believe that the news media would ignore a story involving the deaths of two handicapped people? There is simply no way this would go unreported, and I can find no mention of such an accident anywhere other than this thread.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes someone left the planet sunday! it was an old male,at skull, i'm sure you'll hear more when all the facts are striaghten out.


----------



## Silasfan (Aug 4, 2011)

His name was Silas Halliburton and he did in fact die on July 31st at the infamous Skull Rapid. I definitely question how and why he was out there. Had he been able to swim this probably wouldn't have happened. This is a tragedy and a travesty. You can seek thrill without this level of risk. I think this was incredibly irresponsible.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't be so quick to judge, I believe he choose to be out there and knew the risk. It's hardest on the one's left behind 
Thoughts and prayers to all


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

It's kind of the same as the 73 year old woman who died in Deso this May. She ran the left side of Wire Fence in a kayak at record high flow. She knew the risk and loved the river. Sometimes we can chose our destiny, we do it every day we set our foot on the river. No reason to judge others for their choices. We will never know what this person's motive was, but what a great place to leave this planet. 

I much rather be the victim of Skull than be a news article of the freeway accident or die in the hospital on a respirator. 

Alex


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

amen



kazak4x4 said:


> It's kind of the same as the 73 year old woman who died in Deso this May. She ran the left side of Wire Fence in a kayak at record high flow. She knew the risk and loved the river. Sometimes we can chose our destiny, we do it every day we set our foot on the river. No reason to judge others for their choices. We will never know what this person's motive was, but what a great place to leave this planet.
> 
> I much rather be the victim of Skull than be a news article of the freeway accident or die in the hospital on a respirator.
> 
> Alex


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Kinda like saying "He died doing what he loved" but ultimately you are dead either way.



kazak4x4 said:


> It's kind of the same as the 73 year old woman who died in Deso this May. She ran the left side of Wire Fence in a kayak at record high flow. She knew the risk and loved the river. Sometimes we can chose our destiny, we do it every day we set our foot on the river. No reason to judge others for their choices. We will never know what this person's motive was, but what a great place to leave this planet.
> 
> I much rather be the victim of Skull than be a news article of the freeway accident or die in the hospital on a respirator.
> 
> Alex


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I would never wish to die on the river, think of the people you're with and the fact that they'll never forget the tragedy every time they go on that run again.


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard it was SPLORE - the nonprofit that takes handicapped people on the river. I always thought they just did the daily. But westwater at 10K?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Jensjustduckie said:


> I would never wish to die on the river, think of the people you're with and the fact that they'll never forget the tragedy every time they go on that run again.


We all going to die sooner or later, bro. And no, people will never forget the tragedy, but leaving this rock with friends or family around is alright with me. I much rather be by my friends and families' side when it's their time. 

Mourning the loved ones is part of this life, you would mourn and remember the tragedy whether it happened on the river or not. 

Alex


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Well said Alex. I had a good friend die in a car accident a couple of weeks ago. Doesn't hurt any more or less. He's gone. I would rather he died doing something he loved than die in a car accident.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree alex. i had buddy die on me doing grizzley creek to glenwood at the hippy dips. it was an unavoidable tragity. we were stopped at the springs getting ready to get going again when he just fell out of the stopped boat. turns out his aorta tore of his heart. It was a sad incident and i visit his memorial every time i pass, but if he didn't go rafting with us he would have died alone. no one would have been able to tell his family that he was having a blast before it happened, and he just dropped dead there was no suffering. it made his faimly feel better that he was with friends haveing fun when he passed. we all take calculated risks and stupid risks, but can be killed on your couch just as easly. 

R.I.P. manny (I will fix your cross soon)


----------



## MartinColorado (Jul 23, 2009)

*Humbling*

I would encourage all posters to refrain from speculation and wait for the facts. People with disabilities raft and paddle, just like everyone else. A "disability" label is often misconstrued as an automatic disqualifier for most outdoor experiences. It makes more sense to look at people as of different ability levels without prejudging anyone based on what we hear about them and even what we see without knowing that person. It is also worth noting that people with disabilities make their own decisions about participating in whatever sport or experience they choose. Westwater, like all whitewater, claims lives of a few every year and it's humbling for me. I also see the outdoors as a great equalizer, from start to finish...


----------



## MartinColorado (Jul 23, 2009)

SPLORE has a lot of experience and expertise in making rafting accessible for people with disabilities. If in fact the accident has happened, and in fact it was a SPLORE trip, that person was in best hands and under best care possible. 



TUNACAT said:


> I heard it was SPLORE - the nonprofit that takes handicapped people on the river. I always thought they just did the daily. But westwater at 10K?


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

MartinColorado said:


> SPLORE has a lot of experience and expertise in making rafting accessible for people with disabilities. If in fact the accident has happened, and in fact it was a SPLORE trip, that person was in best hands and under best care possible.


 
Don't know if you can say that person was in the "best hands and under best care possible". They flipped a boat in Skull! I know shit can happen, but having been down Westwater 30+ times at all levels for over 30 years. The "best hands" and the "Best possible care", probably would have assessed their rafting ability, and looked at the probabilities and the consequences of a flip, and decided to cancel the trip. That would be my definitions of the "Best hands and best care possible" I'm sure when they were planning it they were expecting 4 or 5K which is where it almost always is that time of year. When they saw 10K, they should have cancelled the trip, in my opinion. I like SPLORE and think they do a great service for a population that often gets neglected. Climbing, camping, mellow rivers (daily). I love that they get people out that can't otherwise go with a normal outfitter, but if you look at SPLORE's calendar they do very few westwater trips, and i'm sure VERY, VERY few at levels between 9 and 17K, which is the toughest in a raft. It is very rare that the river hangs out at those levels. Usually it's in those levels for a week, maybe two at the most. 

In my opinion, SPLORE should have not been in there at that level with people that couldn't swim. As a former guide, I would NEVER have taken someone down the river at that level that was not a STRONG swimmer. My guess is the reason that this whole story is hushed is because SPLORE in hindsight realizes the same thing.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Even strong swimmer go down. I've taken many fit people with me who couldn't get back to the raft, or couldn't swim due to panic/hyperthermia while swimming rapids. Experience is what really helps us to keep in control. Most commercial customers (handicap or not) wouldn't have any exposure to the experience level of private rafters. 

The first time I swam a rapid after a year of active rafting, I panicked and drank a lot of water. I can just imagine how a handicap victim would have felt. 

And who knows, maybe SPLORE did advice the customers not to go, but they persisted on going and signed the waiver.


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

Good point Alex.

I'm not bagging on SPLORE at all, and the facts are not known, and may never be known, so I should quit speculating. It's the family of those that died to determine whether SPLORE should/shouldn't have gone down the river.

From my experience, I wouldn't have taken them, even if they insisted. Shit happens on rivers and the consequences in a canyon like westwater at those flows can be very serious.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I do agree with you as well, tunacat. I've taken my 8 year old son to Deso/Yampa/Snake rivers since he was 5. He is 8 now and I am still hesitant that I will take him to WW until he can prove to me he can swim a class 3 without fear.


----------



## MartinColorado (Jul 23, 2009)

All I am saying is this: let the facts surface first before making all those judgment calls. Let's give them some breathing room to figure out what has happened. It's a tragedy and it's easy to jump to incorrect conclusions, especially when basing them on speculation, not facts. 
SPLORE is not responsible for releasing the information. Grand County Sheriff's Department handles that, probably pending notification of family. 
I've been guiding with another adaptive outfitter for 12 years. We do very few official Westwater trips but lots of private trips there. We also do Grand Canyon as well as many other whitewater trips and our guides bring with them enormous amount of experience from all over the country and from many rivers. You can't judge SPLORE's competence level by looking at their calendar. Most commercial outfitters run whitewater trips that by objective standards would be too challenging for many of their guests. Heart condition, obesity, poor physical shape, etc. are all undiagnosed "disabilities" (some visible and some not) and often hinder self-rescue (or any rescue) the same or more than diagnosed disabilities. It's all very individual and generalizations are unfair to all involved.




TUNACAT said:


> Don't know if you can say that person was in the "best hands and under best care possible". They flipped a boat in Skull! I know shit can happen, but having been down Westwater 30+ times at all levels for over 30 years. The "best hands" and the "Best possible care", probably would have assessed their rafting ability, and looked at the probabilities and the consequences of a flip, and decided to cancel the trip. That would be my definitions of the "Best hands and best care possible" I'm sure when they were planning it they were expecting 4 or 5K which is where it almost always is that time of year. When they saw 10K, they should have cancelled the trip, in my opinion. I like SPLORE and think they do a great service for a population that often gets neglected. Climbing, camping, mellow rivers (daily). I love that they get people out that can't otherwise go with a normal outfitter, but if you look at SPLORE's calendar they do very few westwater trips, and i'm sure VERY, VERY few at levels between 9 and 17K, which is the toughest in a raft. It is very rare that the river hangs out at those levels. Usually it's in those levels for a week, maybe two at the most.
> 
> In my opinion, SPLORE should have not been in there at that level with people that couldn't swim. As a former guide, I would NEVER have taken someone down the river at that level that was not a STRONG swimmer. My guess is the reason that this whole story is hushed is because SPLORE in hindsight realizes the same thing.


----------



## hurtsdonut (Aug 4, 2011)

We saw this group at the Ranger Station on Saturday. They were right behind us. There were 22 people in the group I think and 2 adorable dogs. On Sunday we went through Skull and about 15 minutes later one of that groups boats rowed past us and asked if they could have the dock because they had a fatality. The young guide was very shook up and shaking, watery eyes, etc. We beat the group to the dock and saw them unload. 

Crazy to think within a few minutes after we got through someone died. I remember at the ranger station the day before there was a female in a wheelchair and a really old man. But when we got to the dock the old man was gone and the female on the wheelchair was no where to be see either. I'm wondering if there was a 3rd boat back somewhere or if the girl died as well. He said "fatality" as in singular, so I think it was just the old guy that didn't make it...but the girl was gone too. 

It wasn't really the right time to start asking a bunch of questions, but I did ask where it happened and the guide said Skull.


----------



## WWJim (Aug 16, 2010)

I ran the day before this accident and can say Skull was kicking pretty good. The left lateral was pushy and it was really easy to get pushed into the main meat of the rapid. I found myself having to wait a little longer to make the cut. A highly experienced friend of mine was pushed into the maw from it and had a crazy ride in front of me. Most people forget the power of skull since it has a easy left ride if you time your cut correctly. The fact is that it is a powerful and chaotic display of water at any level that can drown ANY swimmer. I average 30 runs a year on that stretch and have my share of wild rides through that rapid. The water is always changing and sometimes a person just hits it when it decides to surge and pulse. Let us not forget that a fellow oarsmen must live with this tragedy the rest of his life. Everyone of us who takes a passenger down assumes the same risk. We are on a peice of air filled rubber, floating ontop of power beyond us, with foam flotation strapped to our bodies. Not a garuntee for survival in that power. The oarsmen is responsible for the moves and education, but it is the passengers who are resposible for going. Westwater is NEVER safe and we must take responsibility for what we choose to do...that is part of it. My sympathies to the victim and his family. My sympathies and support to the man behind the oars. This is not the first and this is not the last. One lesson here may be that people who choose to go at these levels should take a little extra time and drill in the water before they hit the rapids....Doing things for the FIRST time in the rapids is never a good idea. Another thought is to look into the "extreme spare air" option. Google that and take a look at this device. Breathing is just as important as floating.


----------



## WWJim (Aug 16, 2010)

Please know that my heart goes out to all involved in this tragedy. Loss of life is never easy and I feel for those who are effected by this. I hope my last post was not to cold sounding. My heart breaks everytime we loose someone to the river. May he rest in peace....


----------



## NeilDMC (Aug 21, 2010)

Please show respect for all parties involved by ceasing this conversation until we can respectfully and thoughtfully examine this incident. Creating controversy and and making uneducated assumptions about an unfortunate loss of life is a shameful act. 

In addition, we should refrain from making assumptions about who can safely enjoy our rivers. 

Keep in mind that this board is watched by a variety of outsiders/news reporters who will determine the public perception and future of our rivers. My thoughts and sympathies go out to all who were involved and affected by this tragedy.


----------



## ronlarbo (May 1, 2009)

NeilDMC said:


> Please show respect for all parties involved by ceasing this conversation until we can respectfully and thoughtfully examine this incident. Creating controversy and and making uneducated assumptions about an unfortunate loss of life is a shameful act.
> 
> In addition, we should refrain from making assumptions about who can safely enjoy our rivers.
> 
> Keep in mind that this board is watched by a variety of outsiders/news reporters who will determine the public perception and future of our rivers. My thoughts and sympathies go out to all who were involved and affected by this tragedy.


In order for the public to cease making assumptions, the incident details are going to have to come out. As with all accidents like this, someone who was involved with the trip or commerical company is going to have to make a public statement or privde the media with information. The reason for these statements is to educate the public so that something similar does not happen again. If in fact this incident really did occur, it is somehow being treated differently than any other fatal accident. The longer the parties remain silent, the more it seems they are trying to sweep it under the rug in order to protect their business reputation.

I write this post with the upmost respect to the deceaced, and condolences to their families. We all enjoy a risky sport and unfortunately it sometimes has tragic consequences.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

TUNACAT said:


> ...I'm not bagging on SPLORE at all, and the facts are not known, and may never be known, so I should quit speculating...


yes, you are, as are a lot of others. And yes, you should, as should everyone else. It's not really any of our business, why can't we let this go and let the families grieve in peace? I pray that none of you perfect boaters ever has something like this happen to you.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

NeilDMC said:


> Please show respect for all parties involved by ceasing this conversation until we can respectfully and thoughtfully examine this incident. Creating controversy and and making uneducated assumptions about an unfortunate loss of life is a shameful act.
> 
> In addition, we should refrain from making assumptions about who can safely enjoy our rivers.
> 
> Keep in mind that this board is watched by a variety of outsiders/news reporters who will determine the public perception and future of our rivers. My thoughts and sympathies go out to all who were involved and affected by this tragedy.


Thanks Neil.

I've gotten word that there was a fatality on Westwater recently, however right now the BLM is not ready to make a public statement on the incident. Out of respect for the family and friends, please limit posts to this thread to witness accounts or otherwise reliable information. Please respect the fact that someone is dead and others' lives are shattered right now.

I've deleted some posts on this thread that weren't on topic, if you've got an issue with this, please send me a PM.

My condolences to all affected by this tragedy.

-AH


----------



## Silasfan (Aug 4, 2011)

As a family member of the deceased, I am ok with everyones opinion. I don't think anyone should be "filtered". I am not sure why splore or the blm haven't made any official statement, they need to. All of the immediate family have been notified. There needs to be awareness and questions answered.


----------



## ttr230 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Deepest condolences*

My deepest condolences to the family and friends of the deceased, as well as the guide and anyone else. Death is never easy & I am thinking of their loved ones.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Silasfan said:


> As a family member of the deceased, I am ok with everyones opinion. I don't think anyone should be "filtered". I am not sure why splore or the blm haven't made any official statement, they need to. All of the immediate family have been notified. There needs to be awareness and questions answered.


Regardless of the facts, statements or whatever, I am sorry for your loss.

DanCan


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Silas*

I am very sorry for your families loss. 

The BLM is not a proper party to police who enters that canyon. They only make sure the people have the right gear.

I understand your anger. I hope you all find peace with this. 

We as a community all say stuff like I'm glad they died happy, or doing something they loved. But, having experienced what you are going through, I did not find peace in that. I just have a sense of loss at the person I cared about being gone forever. 

I wish I could ease your pain. Clearly you cared deeply for the one who is gone. The depth of your emotion shows what an amazing person they were.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Jensjustduckie said:


> I would never wish to die on the river, think of the people you're with and the fact that they'll never forget the tragedy every time they go on that run again.


A good friend and 1st cusin of mine died on the Sandy in OR 15 years ago with me at his side and my dad died of ALS three months ago with me at his side @ the hospital. My experiences lead me to the conclusion; If I had a disability, I would rather die from the river than to allow the disability take its course. For me and my family.. Just saying. ppl with serious disabilities do not unsually die a kind death.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

^^^^^^^

I can understand that but the raft captain doesn't need to live with this tragedy for the rest of his life. 

If you are near the end you can find ways other than class III boating to go, some states allow for euthanasia now as well. If you can't row your own boat or swim to shore you should stick to places where a mistake will not cost your life. Unless your raft guide is fine with losing people to the river I don't see the point. A small mistake in WW can make for huge consequences, I don't see the risk outweighing the benefit.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Here let me edit that for you. Now its a fill it the blank question. You could write in "driving a car" in the blank. Or anything for that matter. my point is: When do the risks NOT out weight the activity? Almost every activity I am involved in has the risk of death. Guidles get over 99% out alive. Thats preatty damn good odds in my book. And yes all guidles know that someone could die on thier boat and they know that before they take on ppl.



Jensjustduckie said:


> A small mistake in ____________ can make for huge consequences, I don't see the risk outweighing the benefit.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Agree to disagree:

A small mistake in WW has exponentially more consequences than Ruby/Horsethief, despite what you say.


----------



## jr2hike (Apr 13, 2009)

As a commercial guide who has been involved in some way with multiple deaths on the river, hopefully the guides can say that they did all that they could do and continue on to happy and successful guiding careers. When I think about the fatalities that I have experienced, the one thing that has helped me move on the most is to remember the positive memories that I either shared with those people or a positive mental image that can I take from that day. 
To the family of the deceased, I am sorry for your loss. Though it is often said, I have not always believed it to be any better to die on the river than elsewhere. However, having watched the agony and suffering of family members or friends' family members, I do strongly agree with the sentiment.
As for SPLORE, or any other river company, if the guides were not confident that they could take guests down the river, I doubt that they would have taken them on the trip. I feel that comfort has little to do with it, commercial guides often go beyond their comfort level in order to perform their job well.
Lastly, I was on the river that day, behind that group and I did speak with the guides at the ramp. They were all very professional and seemed to handle themselves very well.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Agree to disagree:
> 
> A small mistake in WW has exponentially more consequences than Ruby/Horsethief, despite what you say.


Ruby and hosrethief do have consequences for sure. Big time rewards as well. Just reading this puts a big old smile on my face and its been over 5 years since I have run that stuff. You sound like you know and understand the risks of whitewater and make calls based on solid judgement and skill. 

later


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

We took down a fully disabled passenger down the upper Colorado one time, on a one day trip. We assigned a safety swimmer with her the whole way. I do not know it this pertains to this trip or not. RIP.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've been boating WW regularly and following events there for more than a decade. So I've watched this thread with great interest -- actually thinking for quite a while that it was a hoax. Recent posts seem to indicate -- sadly -- that it was not.

But if such an incident did occur, then the failure of LE authorities to release any concrete information is perplexing. And never in those years has a death in WW canyon entailed this kind of delay or lack of media coverage. It will be very interesting to see how this develops further, and what reason is given for the delay.

And I join with the many others here in extending my condolences to the family members and crew, who will have to live with the aftermath of this tragedy long after we here are back out on the water.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

> People unable to swim for themselves have no business running Westwater, under the care of you or anyone else. They can go to the ADA compliant library and watch videos of Skull, but have no place on a true whitewater trip, as instances like this are proof of. Clearly the intentions of professionals are not enough when the shit hits the fan. Swimming ability should be a prerequisite for the trip.





> I much rather be the victim of Skull than be a news article of the freeway accident or die in the hospital on a respirator.





> Don't be so quick to judge, I believe he choose to be out there and knew the risk.





> If I had a disability, I would rather die from the river than to allow the disability take its course.





> Out of respect for the family and friends, please limit posts to this thread to witness accounts or otherwise reliable information. Please respect the fact that someone is dead and others' lives are shattered right now.





> As a family member of the deceased, I am ok with everyones opinion. I don't think anyone should be "filtered".


 
This thread is fascinating for presenting different sides where I agree with all of them. It is hard to judge this. 

Being disabled is a real pain. Videos are a joke. If you don't get out, you are essentially acting dead already. Yes, West Water at this water level seems like pushing it, but it's no different than some people trying to run class V creeks. Presumably, this guy knew he might flip, he knew he can't swim, and he knew of alternatives. 

I feel for the guides. A disabled guy may be willing to take a 1:100 chance of death but he doesn't live with the consequences. The guides have to live with it. Presumably, they knew what they were getting into so they can't blame others. It must still hurt. I assume this isn't the first death SPLORE had. 

It's very sad, but lots of things in life are very sad.


----------



## Silasfan (Aug 4, 2011)

He wasn't disabled he was very frail and in poor health. Many of the disabled people in these trips still have the full use of their upper bodies or still can do some things for themselves. That really wasn't the case here. He had very little strength and very limited mobility.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

There still seems to be a question to some on if this happened or not. Here is a link:


Kibbey-Fishburn Funeral Home & Crematory: Obituaries


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I hope I live to be 77. I hope I can still get out and do rivers at 77. I hope I don't die a slow expensive death.


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

basil said:


> I hope I live to be 77. I hope I can still get out and do rivers at 77. I hope I don't die a slow expensive death.


This. So true.


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

Salute to Mr. Halliburton. Thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## Coloradorainman (May 14, 2007)

*I am with you*

You have the best spirit...... you have a good heart.......!



jr2hike said:


> I'm not sure how one who is not on the trip or involved with the trip in any fashion has the right to say that someone is in no condition to be on that trip. I've been involved with many trips with guests who were paraplegic, or in some cases quadriplegic, on either technical or high volume rivers. They were veterans who were made aware of the risk and chose to accept that risk, and had an amazing experience on the river. I am not aware if these folks were veterans but they were still more than capable of acknowledging and accepting the risks associated with rafting on Westwater Canyon with their families. I hope that if I am bound to a wheelchair in my older years, that someone will give me the opportunity to enjoy the thrill and pleasure of white water rafting, even if it kills me. To those guides who had that experience, kudos to you, for providing that opportunity to the people who probably would not have had it otherwise, and handling it as professionally as you did at the ramp after the trip.


----------



## Silasfan (Aug 4, 2011)

R.I.P Si, you will be missed.


----------

